# Comment accéder à la carte vidéo d'un iMac G5 ?



## Berry (9 Août 2007)

tout est dans le titre
je chercher à accéder à la carte graphique d'un iMac G5 (20")
mais je dois enlever deux pièces





si une bonne âme a une idée... 

merci


----------



## Berry (10 Août 2007)

arh !
j'ai mailé les auteurs du site Kodawarisan mais ils me demandent de formuler ma demande en japonais !!!

y aurait-il quelqu'un pour me traduire ne serait-ce que les légendes sur la photo ?


----------



## CBi (10 Août 2007)

Il a peut être plus érudit que moi  dans la langue de Mishima mais ma traduction de la question dans le fichier joint.


----------



## Berry (10 Août 2007)

un énorme merci !!!
j'envoie ça de suite
je te tiens au courant


----------

